
Housing construction in Seattle suburbs at historic lows; Seattle sets records - jseliger
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/real-estate/king-county-suburbs-slow-their-housing-growth-canceling-out-seattle-building-boom/
======
jseliger
The greater SF and greater Seattle areas face similar challenges: the cities
themselves are not doing as well as they could regarding legalizing new
housing supply, but their suburbs and surrounding areas are doing even
worse—and this contributes to the affordable housing crisis. State-level
action is needed.

